# Vampire killings force Malawi into state of emergency



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2017)

As Urban Fantasy often uses scenarios involving vampires running amok, I thought I'd link to a real-world news story about something similar. 

Curfew in Malawi over ‘vampire' killings



> At least five people have been killed in southern Malawi after they were accused of behaving like vampires.
> 
> The UN says it has pulled staff out of two districts as the vampire scare sweeps across the south of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexa (Oct 15, 2017)

What's the point for a curfew ? This kind of vampires walk among us during the day.


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes but the pitchfork wielders come out at night; mostly because you can't wield a pitchfork without a torch to light your way. Makes for a much more dramatic scene.


----------



## DelActivisto (Oct 18, 2017)

I think they need to curb their Netflix for a while.


----------

